# German Visa D type (for marriage)?



## Suesse (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi! I need a quick help. I have got German Visa D type to register my marriage in Germany (I am from Armenia). However, prior to going to Germany, I want to spend 10 days in Greece with my family. Can I first enter Greece with this visa (which is another Schengen state along with Germany) and then go to Germany from Greece?

At German embassy they said I can do so, while at Greek embassy I was told I need D+C type. Though I searched the internet and there are several articles indicating that from 2010 D visa type includes also C type. Totally confused.

Your help is really appreciated since I need to buy the tickets asap.


----------

